# Best exercises and routines for maximum outer sweep development on the quads??



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

As above really, What is everyones favourite exercise/exercises for placing an emphasis on the outer sweep of the quads or any relevant form issues to more directly target the outer quad and also what is everyones favourite routines for adding mass to the outer sweep also?


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Id say squats.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i don't understand the question but saw the word quads so i will say squats or deads


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

the question is basically what is the best way to develop the outer quads! but it is split into parts also to give a more complete overview such as...

1) Favourite exercise to target the outer quads

2) Any adjustements to form/exercise performance to more completely target the outer area of the quads

3) favourite routines for developing more muscle primarily on the outer quads!

As the question is about targeting the quads i'd say that squats doesn't really cover the answer unless some form issues are addressed with a change in technique as the squat generally hits all the quadriceps and with me hits the inside more and i'm talking about emphasising the outside portion of the muscle


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

davetherave said:


> i don't understand the question but saw the word quads so i will say squats or deads


think vastus lateralis dave

anyway, what stances are you using for squats mr_b and how far into training are you?


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

I use most different stances but i mainly just the regular shoulder width stance. I always hear conflicting information about how to change stance to effectively target the area i am aiming for. For everybody that says one way there is somebody who says the opposite!

As for training i think it would be fair to say i am very into training being a serious trainer for the past 10 years and competing to an international level


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Its possible at this stage then its a genetic flaw as swuats should have taken care of it, assuming you recruit the quds during squats to their max (ie not goig too heavy and taking load away from tagert group)

realisitically i find hack squats nail lateralis well but deep slow high rep BB squats should help


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

try wide stance front squats maybe?

Wide stance will hit the outside of the quads

Front squats focus recruitment of quads


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

I know I personally do have a genetic flaw with my outer sweep tbh but think the "teardrop" muscle takes on the brunt of the work in my quads as that is always overly developed by comparison.

I always found going even deeper than parallel used to help slightly on regular squats but still trying to obtain more balance.

Thanks for the replies anyway.

Wide stance front squats sounds like a good idea...i've not done them for a while now

however i always hear a complete variety of squat pointers for the outer quad differing...normally i hear to target the outer quad its narrow stance toes pointed ahead but u get the whole range wen u ask more people.

Can anybody say for definite the exact form one should use to target this muscle??


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

hack squats


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would think a wider stance would hit more hips and less quad.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I wouldnt do wide stance squats (like a powerlifter) have you seen the hips/ass on these guys lol.

see when you do ultra wide stance for squats your useing your hip/glutes more than your quads.

front squats with medium close stance, hack squats... there all groovy.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, ive not heard of wide stance hitting outer quad. Its an area ive been trying to develop and i find any excercise toe forward narrow stance hits the area. I do have to drop the weight slightly and slow the rep down to prevent injury as this isn't a natural angle for my feet to be in.

What i tend to do are:-

Leg extensions as warm up

leg press

smith squats

leg extensions

I havn't mentioned rep range as i vary this week from week deoending how i feel. I tend to narrow stance on the lighter sets and than as the poundage becomes max i go for my natural stance which is shoulder width and toes slightly out. I even turn toes in on the extensions to try hit the outer quad


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

squats.place feet pointing straight forward.you might find them harder than feet angled slightly.but effective.everybodys got different views,wont hurt u give them a try tho.happy squatting


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I would think a wider stance would hit more hips and less quad.


Not sure, i tend to squat about shoulder width, feet straight. I was just chatting to a guy the other day about this and he said he got great results from squatting wider. Im not talking PL wide. just wider than shoulder width.

He's got that nice teardrop quad so took him at his word.


----------

